# OT: Magic Lose............. Again



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="5">MAGIC LOSE............. AGAIN</FONT><HR><I>NBA.com</I>


After a strong start, the Orlando Magic endured another disappointing finish. 

Baron Davis scored 21 points to lead a balanced attack as the New Orleans Hornets posted a 100-91 victory over the hapless Magic, whose losing streak reached 16 games. 

Facing one of the Eastern Conference's better teams in the first half of a home-and-home series, the Magic came out energized and built an early 15-point lead. But things slowly fell apart. 

The Magic's losing streak is one shy of the franchise record, set set from December 4-January 7, 1992. 

<A HREF="http://www.nba.com/games/20031202/NOHORL/recap.html"><B><I>read more...</I></B></A>


<FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="2">SLASHER</FONT>


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

when it rains it pours.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Poor Tracy McGrady, just doing everything in his power, but his squad is just losing over and over again. Makes you think when the whole situation will explode.

- Slasher


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Oh boy! Here we go! McGrady's has lost ALL his Magic as HIS team (cuz he's the ONLY all-star on the team apperantly) lose yet another game. Not surprised though.

I just want this losing streak to continue cuz I wanna see what T-Mac will have to say! lol :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

could be OK for them in the long run. pick up a good draft pick along with Hill's contract expiring (it's off the books after this season right?). but right now, we can just sit back and laugh. MOOOHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> could be OK for them in the long run. pick up a good draft pick along with Hill's contract expiring (it's off the books after this season right?). but right now, we can just sit back and laugh. MOOOHAHAHAHAHAH


LOL you're evil


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> could be OK for them in the long run. pick up a good draft pick along with Hill's contract expiring (it's off the books after this season right?). but right now, we can just sit back and laugh. MOOOHAHAHAHAHAH


Actually, having McGrady come CRAWLING back to T.O. would be even better for US! forget Orlando! Here's why T-Mac coming back would be interesting! 1) To show how much of an idiot he was to leave T.O. in the first place! 2) So that Raps fans can rub it in his face! and 3) So the Raps would be a SICK team!!


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

I dont understand how the team is SO bad...i think it's pretty obvious that they are much better on paper than last year. I mean...lue, mcgrady, giricek and Howard with gooden off the bench? thats at least a .500 ball club.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> I dont understand how the team is SO bad...i think it's pretty obvious that they are much better on paper than last year. I mean...lue, mcgrady, giricek and Howard with gooden off the bench? thats at least a .500 ball club.


Darrell Armstrong is the key guy they let go. He was the real leader of the Magic up until this season, not Tracy McGrady.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> I dont understand how the team is SO bad...i think it's pretty obvious that they are much better on paper than last year. I mean...lue, mcgrady, giricek and Howard with gooden off the bench? thats at least a .500 ball club.


I wonder how Juwan Howard feels right now. He prolly wonders what it would be like had he gone to some other team...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Skywalker, Hill's contract comes off the books in 2007. But I agree this team would be very good with a high draft pick.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>g_prince_4_lyfe</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, having McGrady come CRAWLING back to T.O. would be even better for US! forget Orlando! Here's why T-Mac coming back would be interesting! 1) To show how much of an idiot he was to leave T.O. in the first place! 2) So that Raps fans can rub it in his face! and 3) So the Raps would be a SICK team!!


He never said he wants to go to Toronto. why would he do that? 

First of all, if he wanted to be with another all star...he would go to Tim Duncan, KG, AI, or JKidd..Not carter who is an uncertain player with injuries in the past... Second, he wouldn't go to to because of what you said 'He would look stupid crawling back', another point is ...he wouldnt go back because of fans like you..


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> He never said he wants to go to Toronto. why would he do that?
> ...


I'm not saying he WOULD want to! Just after reading all these rumors in this forum bout T-Mac welcoming the opportunity to play in T.O., i just had to point out that the T.O. fans would LAUGH at it!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> I wonder how Juwan Howard feels right now. He prolly wonders what it would be like had he gone to some other team...


*Cough Timberwolves Cough*, *Cough Tmac Wants Him Cough*


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Darrell Armstrong is the key guy they let go. He was the real leader of the Magic up until this season, not Tracy McGrady.


YES I AGREE! thats what ive been saying all along and also telling the Magic forum this as well. I think that and the MIke Miller trade were the two worst moves they couldve made, number one being losing their energizer Armstrong.

I am SO happy the Magic are going down bigtime...good for T-Wack..ill say this over and over...i hate him, his attitude and this is what he gets........not a shabby baller though...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

whats new


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> He never said he wants to go to Toronto. why would he do that?
> ...


I don't think a player that would make $90+ million would be worried about "fans".


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> 
> 
> YES I AGREE! thats what ive been saying all along and also telling the Magic forum this as well. I think that and the MIke Miller trade were the two worst moves they couldve made, number one being losing their energizer Armstrong.
> ...


Yes I think letting Armstrong was a mistake.

However when you say that the Mike Miller trade was a mistake, I would have to disagree. The Magic went out clear winners out of that trade with the Grizz. They acquired a pure shooter and slasher in Gordan Giricek, and a potential all-start in the future in Drew Gooden, for a three point shooter in Mike Miller. Orlando already had Pat Garrity for three point shooting, and they needed a big man, and they got that in Drew Gooden.

LOL I like that new Tracy McGrady nickname -- T-Wack :laugh:


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> He never said he wants to go to Toronto. why would he do that?
> ...


First of all, you didnt read the article in the Toronto Sun today did you? It was also posted in this forum somewhere...

Secondly, who has led the league in All-Star balloting for the past 2-3 years? who can carry their team on their back like AI, Duncan or KG? VC can of course, or maybe you're in your shell of only watchign Magic games...

Thirdly, like someone else said, i dont think he'd care about the fans, hed care more about winning them voer through his play and helping the team win the East..

read up little one....become a little more informed before blabbing on and on....


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all, you didnt read the article in the Toronto Sun today did you? It was also posted in this forum somewhere...


bah

Until I see a direct quote from Tmac, or at least something in the Orlando papers, I'm not buying that. Its sounds more like some reporter making up BS that he thinks will be a good story.


----------



## re-run (Nov 28, 2003)

key to having the best chance in acquiring the first pick of the draft....

acquire juwan howard

nuggets had the worst record in the league last year...it looks like orlando will have the best chance in getting first pick:laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>re-run</b>!
> key to having the best chance in acquiring the first pick of the draft....
> 
> acquire juwan howard
> ...


LOL Juwan is your ticket to the lottery. :laugh: 


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

looks like its 17 in a row now.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> looks like its 17 in a row now.


might as well make that 20 in advance.... Magic's next three are against: San Antonio, Dallas, and Phoenix...

Orlando must REALLY want Dwight Howard.... hahahahahaha...


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

I am having as much fun reading about Orlando's troubles just as much as the Raps winning...HAHAHHAHHA!!

Juwan Howard is terrible....i bet T-Wack feels like he has NO supporting cast...good for him, i hope they go 1-81..HAHHAH!


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> I am having as much fun reading about Orlando's troubles just as much as the Raps winning...HAHAHHAHHA!!
> 
> Juwan Howard is terrible....i bet T-Wack feels like he has NO supporting cast...good for him, i hope they go 1-81..HAHHAH!


i meant dwight howard, projected #1 lottery pick next year..


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

Check this out..i got this from Lurch in another forum..

The all-time NBA record is 24 consecutives losses by the 96-97 Vancover Grizzlies!! The Magic are getting there.


5 Fri San Antonio 8:00 pm 
6 Sat @ Dallas 8:30 pm 
8 Mon Phoenix 
10 Wed @ Washington 
12 Fri New Jersey 
13 Sat @ Atlanta 
16 Tue @ Chicago (To tie the All- time record!!!)
17 Wed @ Indiana (To break the Record for 25 consecutive losses!)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> Check this out..i got this from Lurch in another forum..
> 
> The all-time NBA record is 24 consecutives losses by the 96-97 Vancover Grizzlies!! The Magic are getting there.
> ...


They will get the big 02nd win on the 13th in Atlanta. Yaaay Magic.....  


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> They will get the big 02nd win on the 13th in Atlanta. Yaaay Magic.....
> ...


Yeah they have to at least win a game against Washington, Altanta, or Chicago. It's obvious they're not going 1-81 this season, but they're not making it to the playoffs. Of course this is the NBA and ---- happens, like their losses to the Nuggets and Clippers so I guess it's possible for the Magic to lose 25 straight! But look on the bright side, they're going make NBA history with this!! :laugh:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> I am having as much fun reading about Orlando's troubles just as much as the Raps winning...HAHAHHAHHA!!
> 
> Juwan Howard is terrible....i bet T-Wack feels like he has NO supporting cast...good for him, i hope they go 1-81..HAHHAH!


Whats the record for least amount of wins in a season?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

poor, poor magic :sigh:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> 
> 
> might as well make that 20 in advance.... Magic's next three are against: San Antonio, Dallas, and Phoenix...
> ...


Why wouldn't they draft Pavel? when they already have Gooden and Howard


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they draft Pavel? when they already have Gooden and Howard


If they win the lottery I doubt they will be looking for a project centre. They are going to want someone who can help out right away.


----------



## Dj_Danny_Dee (Aug 8, 2003)

exactly... they can't wait for a project to evolve...
they have been such a disappointment this year that i don't think fans will come out next year if they find instant help.
I can see a major shakeup to their roster by the trade deadline.
One thing i don't get... they traded miller to get gooden. Gooden played good when he was playing pf for Orlando. 
In memphis, he was sf because gasol was pf.. and he struggled a LOT!
So why does orlando sign howard to have gooden moved to sf again?!?!
it just doesn't make sense


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i thought howard would give them time at C in the weak East. dunno about now.

btw, they have really, really,really ****ty defense. i've seen so many account where they don't even put a hand in the face of the shooters.


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Whats the record for least amount of wins in a season?


That I couldnt tell you, but its a record worth searching for..ill post again when i find out..


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> 
> 
> That I couldnt tell you, but its a record worth searching for..ill post again when i find out..


I smell single digit wins...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

lewt them suffer, great to swee them suffe rshows what a great Gm they have for letting Armstrong go.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The Magic have officially not made the playoffs.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> The Magic have officially not made the playoffs.


How do you figure?


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> 
> 
> That I couldnt tell you, but its a record worth searching for..ill post again when i find out..


The record is 23 in a row..

"Orlando has dropped 17 in a row, equaling the team record set during the 1991-92 season. The Magic, six losses shy of tying the longest skid in NBA history, have not won since a season-opening overtime victory at New York on Oct. 29. "


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> The Magic have officially not made the playoffs.


Well, there's always that slim chance that they'll make it! They're in the east, remember? NO ONE's that far off from the playoffs. If they were in the west, DEFINETELY not in the playoffs. But this team has gotta win sooner or later. And you look at the other east teams and they're not even playing that well. Their records aren't that good. Maybe by the time the Magic reach the 25 loss mark (not necessarily 1-25 mark), maybe then they'll be out of the playoffs, unless they use some REAL magic and win 20 games in a row or something!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you figure?
> ...


Wow, thats like the weirdest answer. How Do I figure? How do you figure that they still have a chance?


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

they'll have to go 41 and 23 from here on out to compete. 

Can't see that happening. I'd give it a 1% chance.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> they'll have to go 41 and 23 from here on out to compete.
> 
> Can't see that happening. I'd give it a 1% chance.


40 - 24 to be at .500

meaning... they'd have to have a record of .625 here on out.

hightly doubt it'll happen....

IBIeatmywords


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, thats like the weirdest answer. How Do I figure? How do you figure that they still have a chance?


You said they officially are out of the playoffs. Mathematically they are not yet eliminated.  


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> You said they officially are out of the playoffs. Mathematically they are not yet eliminated.
> ...


looking at the circumstances they wqould need to go n a real long hot streak to get close to 500.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

Dont worry they're reloaded.. lol


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> Dont worry they're reloaded.. lol


<CENTER><IMG SRC="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/images/smilies/laugh.gif" HEIGHT="150"></CENTER>


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> You said they officially are out of the playoffs. Mathematically they are not yet eliminated.
> ...


You can say that only if every other Eastern Conference team had a record of 0 wins right now. 
But realistically, look at the standings and the eastern teams that will and will not make the playoffs is right before your eyes.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> Dont worry they're reloaded.. lol


McGrady is obviously Neo; Gooden is obviously Morpheus; and OBVIOUSLY, Howard is Trinity because he has no balls to help the team win a game.


----------



## Dj_Danny_Dee (Aug 8, 2003)

HAAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
that is just too funny

Mcgrady, the one... has failed


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dj_Danny_Dee</b>!
> HAAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> that is just too funny
> 
> Mcgrady, the one... has failed


McGrady versus Carter.... Thats like Matrix 4 in which Neo finally gets his 455 whooped by Agent Smith (Carter)


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

Ok ppl lets officially make it 19 in a row...HAHHahHHaAAA!!

4 more to tie the regular season record:

Mon, Dec 8 Phoenix 7:00 pm 
Wed, Dec 10 at Washington 7:00 pm 
Fri, Dec 12 New Jersey 8:00 pm 
Sat, Dec 13 at Atlanta 7:30 pm 
Tue, Dec 16 at Chicago 8:30 pm


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

Magic should have tanked last year....it would have been something.... 4 way tank-ing fest between cleveland, denver, orlando, and Toronto... LOL


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

McGrady should just retire from the NBA and join a circus. Obviously his team has no future this season, maybe he'll have better success rotating balls on his head.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> McGrady should just retire from the NBA and join a circus. Obviously his team has no future this season, maybe he'll have better success rotating balls on his head.


How in the bloody hell did a circus job for McGrady come up in your brain?


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

is it 20 yet?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> Dont worry they're reloaded.. lol


yo did you make this?
if you did make a good one for the Raps like the Raps are back
with Carter Rose Bosh and Marshell in the poster


----------



## Dj_Danny_Dee (Aug 8, 2003)

I wonder if the Magic will make some major moves before the trade deadline.
I don't know if they want to keep both howard and gooden, since howard came... gooden's progress has slowed, but recently he has gotten his game back.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> 
> 
> yo did you make this?
> ...


That picture is from NBA.com, so I'm thinking he didn't make it.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> 
> 
> yo did you make this?
> ...



naw i got it from the magic web site.. when i saw it i started laughing.. lol


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> naw i got it from the magic web site.. when i saw it i started laughing.. lol


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

41 - 21 PHOENIx against the Magic

and thats in the 1st quarter!!!

YIKES!~


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Don't look now but the streak could be over... they're beating the Suns at the moment 100-95.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

magic win.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

the magical dream of an 1-81 season is over:no:  :sour: 
next goal to reach?: 2-80:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Frank Johnson should be fired. I don't even know this coach, but I know the Suns and I bet he's the main factor who's orchestrating the Sun's losses. This dude will be fired this season; book it.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

they finally got one


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

yeah i guess it was too good to be hoped for, a 1-81 season. And they came back from a 22 pt deficit so i guess they earned this one. If stoudemire was there, i think it wouldve been a different story but they took advantage of that and got win numero deux...damn.


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, the Magic had to win a game sometime, but against the Suns? I don't care if Stoudamire was injured, this team was up 41-20 or something like that after the first quarter and the Matrix was on FIRE! How the Magic came back was "magical" i guess. But it WASN"T because of T-Mac! I don't care if he ALMOST had a TD, he didn't lead the Magic in points like he's supposed to!

I bet that the Magic coach has BIG smile on his face! Well, he better wipe it off because his team WON"T make the playoffs! :laugh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Frank Johnson should be fired. I don't even know this coach, but I know the Suns and I bet he's the main factor who's orchestrating the Sun's losses. This dude will be fired this season; book it.


You don't know who he is or anything about him but you're going to go ahead and lay all the blame on him and say he should be fired. C'mon, dude, you must be joking.

The team is going to struggle without any decent forwards to carry the load. With Amare out for the next four weeks, they will have guys like Gugliotta, Voskhul, and Scott Williams playing the 4/5--which is worse than what we have by far.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> The team is going to struggle without any decent forwards to carry the load. With Amare out for the next four weeks, they will have guys like Gugliotta, Voskhul, and Scott Williams playing the 4/5--which is worse than what we have by far.


, Amare's out for 4 weeks?

injury report?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> , Amare's out for 4 weeks?
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1681224

He's on one of my fantasy teams, so that sucks.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1681224
> ...



and i was really fond of this kid too. wonder how the Suns can replace Amare's toughness, as well as his 15/9


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't know who he is or anything about him but you're going to go ahead and lay all the blame on him and say he should be fired. C'mon, dude, you must be joking.
> ...


Yeah? I'm Joking? Then talk to BigAmare and see his reactions and responses about Frank Johnson.


----------

